# Portable Marsh Seat



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking for some feed back for a Portable Marsh seat, before i spend the Money

Thanks in advance


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I've used the swamp seat by DJPS out of California and the Avery Marsh Seat (I also use the Avery Ruff Stand as a seat for both me and the dog)
The Avery Marsh Seat is admittedly pretty expensive but super portable, comfortable and lite weight. If you have a dog you can kill two birds with one stone and get yourself a Ruff Stand and you both can be high and dry.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sarghunter, what is wrong with a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Josh thanks ill check that out
Bears, used to do that with younger knees looking for some thing a little taller,,lolololo


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like the tangle free one, has worked out very nice for me in the past.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have use a lot of different ones but I got one of those Avery seats before season, so far I really like that rig when compared to most of the others I have tried.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I picked up 2 of the Avery Marsh Seats at a yard sale. We have used them a couple times and they work great!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I need a good one, too. Sat on the ground today, which worked fine but was a bit wet and muddy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Sarghunter, what is wrong with a 5 gallon bucket?


+1. I always used a 5 gallon laundry soap bucket. Can of brown spray paint if ya wanted to get fancy.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Cabelas has a great little tripod camo seat for like $10. It weighs almost nothing and has a shoulder strap. I have used it for years and it great


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

2 1/2 foot of 2X4 cut to a point on 1 end. Screw a 7 in. piece of 2x4 to the top and put a thin piece of wood about 8in from the bottom so it doesnt sink to deep in the mud. tie a rope to the top and bottom.

**Cost: free from an old construction site

** Light weight- and portable as can be.

Thats what I do


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I'll design and build one. Avery's is pretty pricey for what it is. All you need is a 2x4 with holes every 4" or so to hold a 3/4" dowel, and a piece of 3/4" plywood to keep you from sinking. Use a door hinge to hold on your top and you're good. It would be nice to have a backrest, which is why an aluminum sand chair would be good in some areas.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a big fan of the bucket as well. Doubles as a great garbage can for all the empties.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am a big fan of the bucket as well. Doubles as a great garbage can for all the empties.


I wish more people would take a trash bag in the marsh with them...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> [quote="Joel Draxler":38qs75pf]I am a big fan of the bucket as well. Doubles as a great garbage can for all the empties.


I wish more people would take a trash bag in the marsh with them...[/quote:38qs75pf]

+1

I do however appreciate the tip to a good location by a pile of empties. :mrgreen: I just make sure to clean them up after my hunt so the next guy doesn't stumble upon my newly found "secret spot".


----------



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a home made portable marsh seat I made from stuff in my shop. I use PVC pipe with couplers to serve as a collar for the bottom plate that rests on the mud. Notice that you can flip the pipe to get two different seat heights based on your set up.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

timber_cruiser said:


> This is a home made portable marsh seat I made from stuff in my shop. I use PVC pipe with couplers to serve as a collar for the bottom plate that rests on the mud. Notice that you can flip the pipe to get two different seat heights based on your set up.


Have you ever had that break? I had a similar set up but in the real cold and water it became very brittle and snapped. I'm still looking for a lighter better setup. I want a back rest so its been hard.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

Truemule, I have used this seat for three seasons, the PVC has not cracked or broke yet. I use 1 1/4" pipe that looks like 3/16" thick wall. I agree a backrest would be a nice feature.


----------

